# iQOS



## vicTor (16/11/18)

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tech...arette-store-opening-in-south-africa.html/amp

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/18)

Thanks for the post.

I would prefer riding on the back of a porcupine to buying a product from Philip Morris International Inc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## jm10 (16/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for the post.
> 
> I would prefer riding on the back of a porcupine to buying a product from Philip Morris International Inc



To be fair mine one got one person to stop completely and then given to someone else and now she cant stand the taste of cigs so its a step in the right direction. 

I use to love this thing before i got into vaping. 

At the end of the day its still bad for your health but atleast you don’t stink.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (16/11/18)

I don't see much of a market in Africa (yet) for these products. Sure, they will sell some to urban professionals. But how many of SA's 7 million smokers are urban professionals? They need a viable alternative for the millions of low-paid manual labourers because that is where the greatest number of tobacco-related deaths will happen. Neither vaping nor HNB nor NRT provides that solution. They are all too expensive and too technologically sophisticated. 

iQOS has done well in Japan but that is the ideal wealthy, technologically sophisticated market for it. The growth headroom in Africa is very limited. After the initial take-up by wealthy, sophisticated early adopters, they will hit a glass ceiling quickly. SA, and Africa generally, also doesn't have the horrendous tobacco taxation levels that make electronic products more competitive. I looked at my local bottle store last week and cigs can still be had for around R25 a pack of 20. Which is what they cost when I quit in early 2016. If we were in the Aussie or UK zone of smokes costing R300 a pack, vaping/HNB would become a lot more attractive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (16/11/18)

Still wouldn't give any more money to these cancer giants aka big tobacco #neveragain #f%$kbigtabacco #pmicansuckafatone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/18)

I went last week to Sandton City and came across the new *iQos *kiosk

Forgot to post about it so will do it now.

For those who don't know, this is a Philip Morris product. Philip Morris is one of the world's major Big Tobacco companies and the maker of Marlboro and many other well known cigarette brands. 

The kiosk is on the bottom floor in the newish section - on the way to Incredible Connection. Spent a bit of time with the people at the kiosk. The folk there were quite good and knowledgeable. I asked quite a lot of questions

This is a "heat not burn" device. It's not a vaping device like we use. I.e. it doesn't vaporise juice into aerosol, it heats up a tobacco stick and I am not sure exactly how it works, but it lets off the vapour which contains the nic. Not sure how much less harmful it is than smoking but from my perspective, it sounds like it's a midway point between smoking and vaping.

Device costs *R900*. Looks good. Slick and looks well made. Packaged nicely and smooth curves etc. A pack of tobacco sticks costs about* R35-40.* In each pack are 20 sticks. (Like a pack of cigarettes) Each stick is like having 1 cigarette. You load a stick into the device and when you press the fire button, it heats up the stick and keeps the temp controlled for the duration of that stick. You can do about 15 puffs on that stick and then its done. A bit like smoking a single cigarette. Here's the important part. *Once you've started heating the stick, there is no turning back. That stick will be heated and you have to puff it. You can't put the device down like we do after say 2 puffs and carry on later. *

To me, that model ensures that the sticks are used up pretty quickly - but I think it takes away one of the major advantages of vaping - which is being able to put your vape down and come back to it later. This iQos is a lot like smoking where once you've lit your cigarette, you smoke it till its finished. Maybe that's their way of earning more on the sticks? I don't know if the technology can stop midway - maybe its a technology thing. Either way, I think that's quite a shortcoming.

Here's the interesting part. When I told them I have been vaping for 5 years and I pulled out my Evod (lol) - they wouldn't let me have a try of the iQos. They said its better that I stay away from tobacco if I had stopped it already. I was a bit upset, but big kudos to them for that response. Didn't expect that. And I wasn't going to insist I try it. 

They had about three or four flavours - they were all tobacco flavours - but I think one was bolder than the other and there was a mint/menthol one. 

It was very interesting (despite me not being able to try the product) and I do think this could be a good way for smokers to initially stop cigarettes and then transition later onto vaping as we know it. 

But I think the price is quite high for the sticks. R35-R40 for 15 puffs! Lol, the way I vape I would be spending thousands

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## jm10 (25/11/18)

Silver said:


> I went last week to Sandton City and came across the new *iQos *kiosk
> 
> Forgot to post about it so will do it now.
> 
> ...



That is a very good detailed review @Silver. When i use to use mine it got me of traditional smoking. 

15 puffs is one cigarette and it does work, it gives you all you need to satisfy the cravings.

You are correct in saying once you insert the heat stick(cigarette) there is no going back, if you pull it out the tobacco goes hard after a while and you only get a burnt taste if you try to re-use. 

Your also correct in saying there are 3 flavours, two tobaccos and one menthol (i see there are a few new ones over seas now) yellow,orange and green label.

The heating is apparently less harmful then traditional and there is virtually no smell on you compared to traditional smoking which i found was the biggest upside. 

I for one can say it did finally stop me from smoking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/18)

Thanks for that @jm10 

Lol, appreciate the compliment of my "detailed review" - when I didnt even try the product!!!

Just wanted to relay my findings because I thought it was interesting.

Glad it worked for you

What I wanted to know, say you load a stick and start heating it - how long can you let it "sit" for between puffs? Does it overheat if you leave it too long?


----------



## jm10 (25/11/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @jm10
> 
> 
> What I wanted to know, say you load a stick and start heating it - how long can you let it "sit" for between puffs? Does it overheat if you leave it too long?



Ok look it this way, its basically set on a heat timer and heats to a specific temperature which is stays at for 2 minutes or so. During this time if you take your 15 pulls as normal then every pull is the same as a cigarette(heat wise) but if you leave it so sit for say 10-20 seconds between hits then it does get allot warmer because the tobacco does not have air running through it. 

Its a bit difficult to explain in words but 15 continuous pulls will give you a cooler inhale as appose to leaving it to “over heat” which gives you a warmer inhale. Also if you leave it to sit you wont get the 15 puffs because its on “heat timer” 

I left a heat stick in for 2 mins and after that it just shut down and the tobacco was dark brown as if i had used it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/18)

Thanks @jm10 
That makes sense and helps to understand it better


----------



## Hooked (5/10/19)

*New, non-vaping, non-smoking way to get nicotine comes to America*
https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...nsmoking-way-to-get-nicotine-comes-to-america
4 Oct. 2019

" ... Altria will distribute Iqos in the United States for the first time Friday ... The timing couldn't be better for the new nicotine product, as scrutiny grows around smokeless alternatives like e-cigarettes... 

It plans to "expand expeditiously" with stores, an Altria spokesperson told CNN Business. The company is using Atlanta as a testing ground on how to grow elsewhere in the United States.

The opening follows the Food and Drug Administration's approval of Iqos in April. The agency allowed the Iqos to go on sale because it produces "fewer or lower levels of some toxins than combustible cigarettes." Regulators also "placed stringent marketing restrictions" on the product, including FDA approval of its ads.

For Altria and Philip Morris, the Iqos could be a profitable future as the companies try to develop smokeless alternatives despite ending plans last week to reunite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (5/10/19)

First the deaths, then the bans, then IQOS rides up on its white horse to save the day. Hmmm...one wonders ...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger (5/10/19)

Hooked said:


> First the deaths, then the bans, then IQOS rides up on its white horse to save the day. Hmmm...one wonders ...


I tried one, someone at work got it to stop smoking, nearly donated my lunch to the birds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *New, non-vaping, non-smoking way to get nicotine comes to America*
> https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...nsmoking-way-to-get-nicotine-comes-to-america
> 4 Oct. 2019
> 
> ...


"The timing couldn't be better for the new nicotine product, as scrutiny grows around smokeless alternatives like e-cigarettes."

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/10/19)

From a different prospective
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...the-books-e-cig-approval-slog-now-looks-smart


----------



## zadiac (5/10/19)

Let's all get one, then we all make videos on how it destroyed our lungs

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I tried one, someone at work got it to stop smoking, nearly donated my lunch to the birds.



@Room Fogger If you vape exclusively then you wouldn't enjoy a real tobacco again. I'd like to know how it compares to vaping, from the perspective of a dual-user i.e. vaping but still smoking ordinary cigs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/10/19)

zadiac said:


> Let's all get one, then we all make videos on how it destroyed our lungs



Along with a pic of us lying in our hospital beds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (5/10/19)

9':28"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mildly.inked (5/10/19)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger If you vape exclusively then you wouldn't enjoy a real tobacco again. I'd like to know how it compares to vaping, from the perspective of a dual-user i.e. vaping but still smoking ordinary cigs.



I tried my colleague’s one back when I was still smoking and didn’t enjoy it at all. I guess it’s like smoking, you have to get used to it but it really wasn’t for me and for the price I couldn’t see myself trying to switch - which is a really good thing as I went the mtl route and got back into vaping super easily.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (5/10/19)

alex1501 said:


> 9':28"




Thanks for posting this @alex1501! The faces he pulled were classic . I don't even vape tobacco flavours, but even if I didc, I don't think I'd try the IQOS. What's the point of giving up stinkies, only to have your room smell like stinkies again? Anyway, each to his own and if this is healthier than a cigarette and it helps someone to quit, that's good. For me, nothing can beat vaping!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA (5/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *New, non-vaping, non-smoking way to get nicotine comes to America*
> https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...nsmoking-way-to-get-nicotine-comes-to-america
> 4 Oct. 2019
> 
> ...


My opinion a load BS, WHY would I suck on tobacco flavored air? From a stinky

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (5/10/19)

I would rather bite my own arm off

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/10/19)

I tried this at Gateway shopping mall so being an all out Vaper the guy sees my vape in my hand and tells me how bad it’s for my health and it fills my lungs with water so I played dumb I asked him how good is this u have here he says Ul forget vaping and move onto this … I told him okay let’s give it a shot he sorts that device n gives me to take a puff … I coughed and coughed … the guy was shocked then I told him I’ve been vaping from 2015 n how I hate cigarettes n told him that he has a piece of shit device there n yes I did mention I vape over 70ml of juice in 5 days n not once did I develop water in my lungs and my health has grew better than it ever was when I was on stinkies he was shocked I told him best of luck a vaper would never buy that crap

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/10/19)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> I tried this at Gateway shopping mall so being an all out Vaper the guy sees my vape in my hand and tells me how bad it’s for my health and it fills my lungs with water so I played dumb I asked him how good is this u have here he says Ul forget vaping and move onto this … I told him okay let’s give it a shot he sorts that device n gives me to take a puff … I coughed and coughed … the guy was shocked then I told him I’ve been vaping from 2015 n how I hate cigarettes n told him that he has a piece of shit device there n yes I did mention I vape over 70ml of juice in 5 days n not once did I develop water in my lungs and my health has grew better than it ever was when I was on stinkies he was shocked I told him best of luck a vaper would never buy that crap


Maybe a couple of us should visit and give the same message

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (22/10/19)

Posted on FB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GSM500 (22/10/19)

So when the black market makes an illicit cartridge / heatstick for the IQOS, will it be ban in the USA too?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (22/10/19)

GSM500 said:


> So when the black market makes an illicit cartridge / heatstick for the IQOS, will it be ban in the USA too?


No.they are to chicken shht to bite the hand that feeds them.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (22/1/20)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...estment-drive-and-retail-store-expansion/amp/

I will leave this here for debate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/1/20)

Resistance said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...estment-drive-and-retail-store-expansion/amp/
> 
> I will leave this here for debate.



The thing that irked me the most in the article, was the quote about "95% less harmful". I have responded on the BusinessTech Facebook page as follows:


"BusinessTech - your article quotes PMSA'S MD, Marcelo Nico, as saying that IQOS "reduces the level of harmful chemicals by 95% compared to cigarettes". Scientific research seems to disagree. Tobacco Control seems to disagree. To summarize their findings

"While IQOS may expose users to lower levels of some toxicants than cigarettes, they also expose users to higher levels of other toxicants. Likewise, IQOS likely exposes users to lower risks of some diseases and higher risks of others. PMI’s research, confirmed by independent research, also highlights the fact that reduced exposure claims are misunderstood as reduced harm claims. These facts raise serious concerns that HTP and their marketing will harm youth and young adults and undermine cessation among smokers without providing health benefits to smokers who use them."

The above was quoted from here: https://tobacco.ucsf.edu/sites/g/files/tkssra4661/f/wysiwyg/Full supplement-final proof.pdf



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (22/1/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The thing that irked me the most in the article, was the quote about "95% less harmful". I have responded on the BusinessTech Facebook page as follows:
> 
> 
> "BusinessTech - your article quotes PMSA'S MD, Marcelo Nico, as saying that IQOS "reduces the level of harmful chemicals by 95% compared to cigarettes". Scientific research seems to disagree. Tobacco Control seems to disagree. To summarize their findings
> ...


Thanks for your reply to them.
I see they are also trying to paint vaping and smoking in the same light

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)

https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/o...h-of-sas-tobacco-law-with-sponsored-campaign/


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...ng-products-in-australia-20200216-p541at.html


----------



## alex1501 (22/2/20)

I love the title of te article.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

